# Cups free* to a good home....



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I have 2 x Black and 2 x Red Inker Tulip cups and saucers - 5oz/160ml

New and unused but in my opinion with a couple of minor flaws.

One black cup has a pinhead size pit with no paint so it shows white.

One red cup has a pinhead size chip on it's base rim.

Can show in photo images if necessary.

Would love to see them go to somebody who really needs cups and would use them.

Happy to split into 2 pairs.

* I will pack well and all I ask is that the recipient pays the postage.

Also have a much sought after 'Bella Barista' espresso cup to sweeten the deal!







1 off


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

delete me pls


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, I'd be happy to have them if still available - I was pondering on getting some flat white size cups for a while..


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like you're applying in stereo ?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

First come first served is how it works so do you want / need all four or will two suffice and leave two for another taker?

Entirely up to you.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I would like to take some off you if poss?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thats very generous of you. I would like a couple if destiny only wants 2. I dont have any proper coffee cups at the moment and these would be ideal!

I wont hold any grudges if he takes all 4 though

Damn my slow typing!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd love a set of inkers, been contemplating them for ages.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll bow out now.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like their destiny is in your hands @destiny ?

I'm tempted to say that the deal should be conditional upon you changing that gruesome avatar. Couldn't you have a nice posy of flowers or a kitten or something?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Lol... there is something seriously wrong with my laptop/browser(s) (all 3!) or the forum today... I typed the first reply and the page froze... opened up the 2nd tab and there was still no replies so I wrote the post again and clicked reply to have exactly the same thing happen..

After a few min of waiting I gave up and restarted the stupid thing and went for a shower thinking that obviously its not my day and I am simply not suppose to have them..

Now - I have two posts in and can't even edit/delete the first as the browser crashes...

Anyway... I am happy to split this with @Robbo, but I'd like to grab the pair of black ones.

I'm good for spresso cups too and barely have it this way so don't mind someone else also having the Bella Barista set.

@Snakeships.. I actually don't have an alternative avatar... still can't figure out what it could be so I'm stuck with this a bit







I have an idea though, but will need to play in PS a little to turn this into an avatar


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok to PM with @destiny for the two black cups.(tomorrow now)

@Riz you are next in line for two reds and a BB if that suits?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Rizz, sorry - I didnt see you were ahead of Robbo..


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey thanks @Snakehips. Its really generous of you to offer these. If its okay I wouldn't mind taking the remaining cups off of you. If @Robbo would like one of the red tulips I don't mind splitting those so that he can have one too.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Good old Snakehips


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@destiny Two black cups in the post.

@Riz I suggest we give @Robbo until end of play tonight to respond to your suggestion that you might have one cup each.

Otherwise I will PM you with a view to you having both.

That way you will have a spare should there be any breakage or if Robbo should pop round your place for a flat white.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

@Snakehips that is fine. Thanks once again


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. I only need the one for me so ill take it if thats ok.

@Snakehips Thanks again, hope you dont mind packing up to 3 different addresses! Its much appreciated!

@Riz Thank you for giving up one of yours.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Done deal! I will PM you both.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Looks like their destiny is in your hands @destiny ?
> 
> I'm tempted to say that the deal should be conditional upon you changing that gruesome avatar. Couldn't you have a nice posy of flowers or a kitten or something?


I could change it @Snakehips .....


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not really a cat person but that petulant looking pussy is a million times more acceptable than that bloody skewered tongue!!!!

Do it ! You have my backing... do it!!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> I'm not really a cat person but that petulant looking pussy is a million times more acceptable than that bloody skewered tongue!!!!
> 
> Do it ! You have my backing... do it!!!!


Unfortunately that would be a blatant misuse of my mod-powers.... tempted though.. oh so tempted....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I figure I'm ok with my choice of avatar. Although I sometimes think I should donate it to someone for whom green beans aren't just a curiosity.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Riz

Thanks for the PM letting me know that you have PayPaled the cost of postage.

I don't think Russell Grant works for the post Office any more so as and when your medication wears off would you have a word with Matron and ask her to let me know where you live.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

oops!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

@Snakeships - thanks a lot again for the cups - collected this morning as we weren't in when the postman tried to deliver.

They look great and will be put to a very good use! Just about to open a new bag of beans so that's a good reason to celebrate


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

These are awesome cups. Where were they from originally?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hippy_dude said:


> These are awesome cups. Where were they from originally?


Originally from https://www.coffeecups.co.uk

Enrica cappuccino model.


----------

